# Been gone for a While



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't had much time to spend here, to many other distractions.
Just built me a new system. 
Used my old P180 case, 4 SATA 250 Gig HDD's, 2 SATA Dvd RW's and my Corsair H50 Cooler.
New MOB: Asus P6T
Processor: i7 930 2.8
Mem: 12 Gig G.Kill DDR3 10666
Video card: MSI GTS250 OC 1Gig
OS: Win 7 Pro 64 Bit
Having some issues with using the previous Win 7 install and will likely set two of my drive up as a raid 0 array with a new install.:4-dontkno
Win Performance:
Processor 7.5
Memory 7.6
Video 6.9
HDD 5.9


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Forum will be glad your back, experienced volunteers are more than welcome as the posts come thick and fast as you know. 

What do you think of Windows 7?

I am new since you were away, so it is nice to meet you. :smile:

kind regards,


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome back, I must say that it's very good to see someone as well aged as you with exemplary technical aptitude.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome back.
As for windows 7 I like it. The only draw back runnig 64 bit is the lack of software. But since most 32 bit will run on it, it is not a big issue.
I am going to try and spend more time here.:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it has been a long time


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hey, good to see you again, hope you enjoy that new rig.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo oldmn and welcome back :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice to see you back again!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, welcome back to TSF.

I myself am new, well for someone like you :grin: but I am part of the games team and a regular C&A and Offline poster.

Nice to meet you :wav:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, welcome back!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Been gone for a While (AGAIN)*

Can't believe it has been over 3 years since I was here last. How time flies. The system that I had built then is now gone and replaced with an Acer Aspire 23" Touch screen all in one. In fact replaced both our systems with one.
Added a Surface 128 Pro for the wife and then bought her a new Dell Venue 7. Setting it up to replace her Sony reader. Not doing much with the hardware any more. and working full time again keeps me busy. This makes her third reader, she does some weird things to them. She has what I call a magnetic personality. She has never been able to use a Polaroid camera, the pictures come out black, a digital watch will stop and flash at 1:00.:4-dontkno:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Shall I keep the tradition going and ask what you think about Windows 8?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I remember you Oldmn, good to see you again old friend. :wavey:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome back lets hope it is not another 3 years before you come back again, sounds like you wife is a bit of a bright spark you might need to have her grounded before letting her loose on the tech lol.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't let her on TSF!!! uttahere: :lol: Glad to see you come back.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great to see old members come back! Welcome back!


----------

